
Staying Alive: The Resurgence of Pinball - fern12
https://www.southwestmag.com/pinball-revival/
======
steveklabnik
Sunshine Laundromat, mentioned in the article, is excellent. It's just
generally a lot of fun: it's an actual laundromat up front. There's a door in
the back that looks like a washer/dryer combo; walk through it, and you find a
nice cozy bar and ~20 machines. The article mentions that a bartender is
highly ranked; I've also had friends run into the people who actually made and
designed the machines, as well. One of my friends is very into pinball, and
getting to play a game on one of his favorite machines against the designer
himself (who was apparently a great guy) was a real special moment for him.

~~~
Animats
SF's cafe/laundromat with pinball, Brainwash, closed a few months ago, after
almost 30 years in SOMA.

~~~
steveklabnik
Oh no! Brainwash was awesome. I missed the news.

------
nasalgoat
I'm thrilled to see pinball making a resurgence in popularity, especially
among a younger millennial crowd. The side effect is that my project games are
way, way more expensive and hard to find now, but I'm still pleased to see
people interested in something I thought was dead and gone after Williams
closed in 1999.

